# Linn 3 way active help needed



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Merry day after Christmas Y'all'
Just last week, 2 of 3 of my tried & true Linn amps (model 5105) took a dump after a power outage. I've had these amps running some Linn model 5140 towers with active crossover cards installed in each amp to match each of the drivers in the 5140's. Linn loves the matched crossover cards in their systems, and the sound of going from passive to active is so much better, namely all the same Active attributes in a car system apply in a home system too. Been running this system for about 15 years, but I guess all things end eventually.

Took the 2 amps in to an electronic repair shop only to find out the boards are fried and parts are no longer readily available. SOOOO, on to plan B. Im looking at stand alone active crossovers and have decided to pick up a Rane model AC 23s 3 way active crossover to run my 5140's with different amps. 

My question is where do I start on frequency settings for the Tweets, mids, and woofers? Y'all have some good basic frequency starting points to go with and begin tweaking? Linn spoils those who are rich (crazy) enough to pay their prices for crossover cards that install directly into the amps with ideally matched frequency settings for the specific drivers in their speakers. But thats at a higher price than Im willing to pay again. And a stand alone crossover opens up my amp choices to non Linn amps, which can save me some serious dough on the used market.

Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

NADA??


----------

